# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Tankları durdurduk

## ORHAN AFACAN

TANKLARI DURDURDUK!

Ülkücü, Tayyipçi, Halkçı, Gezici.
Gücü oluşturduk birlik olarak.
Vurucu, yıkıcı, hemde ezici
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

Ölümü, zulümü göze alarak,
Tekbir okuyarak, marşlar çalarak.
Ellerde bayraklar şaha kalkarak.
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

Yaşasın istedik tek demokrasi.
Düşünülmesin asla bunun aksi.
Alalım milletçe bundaki dersi.
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

Dargınlığı, haksızlığı unuttuk.
Öfkemizi, kinimizi soğuktuk.
Devlete olan sadakati tuttuk.
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

Hiçbir güç olamaz halkın üstünde.
Yer, yerinden oynar yürüdüğünde.
Hava limanı, boğaz köprüsünde.
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

Şahadet etti yüz altmış bir hayat.
Tutulmadı hiç edilen nasihat.
Orhan: Isra-beşi tekrarla anlat,
Tankları durdurduk dimdik durarak.

ORHAN AFACAN
İZMİR-17.07 .2016- 3  Abdulbaki Gölpınarlı: O iki taşkınlıktan birincisinin mukadder zamânı gelince size, azâp etmede çetin, kuvvetli kullarımızı gönderdik de yurdunuzun tâ içine girip sizi araştırdılar ve bu, yerine getirilen bir vaatti.

----------

